# new to site



## zimno1 (Jan 25, 2005)

just put my 525 mag on a 12' tsunami casting rod. anybody have a similar set-up or any suggestions?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Welcome!*

I think you will find that many of us here have similar setups, but I'll let these NY/NJ guys do the talking!

Wanted to welcome you to PierandSurf. There are some great people here.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Welcome to the site You will see that there is a great bunch of people here and again welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey zimno1, 

Howwwwdiiiieeeeeeeee! From somewhere between the previous two posters. There are some great people around this site, look, read, ask (believe me, if there is an answer, it will be posted), but, mosst important, be an active participany in this family. God reports, bad reports, places you like, rigs and stuff you use. It will come back to you mush more than you may know.

Welcome aboard.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Curious*

Does anyone proof read what they post? You do know that you can go back and edit spelling . . . right??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Hey zimno1,
> 
> Howwwwdiiiieeeeeeeee! From somewhere between the previous two posters. There are some great people around this site, look, read, ask (believe me, if there is an answer, it will be posted), but, mosst important, be an active participany in this family. God reports, bad reports, places you like, rigs and stuff you use. It will come back to you mush more than you may know.
> 
> ...


God reports, bad reports, places you like, rigs and stuff you use. It will come back to you mush more than you may know..........


the God reports are usually the ones that catch the most feesh....especially when its snotty and yer buds are passed out or just missed the trip.

After a long nite of feeshin I do feel like mush  



zimno1-you found a great surf fishin page....no question is ever an unpopular one...some one always got sumthin ta contribute.
the 525mag is a good beginner casting reel.depending on what size test ya use and weights ya cast..that combo is a good'un.
werk yer way from mag seting #8 to at least level 5.......after level 5,IMHO...ya want ta purchase the HO mag conversion fer the 525....it creates a lot more controllable magnetic field.

Hope this answers yer ?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Naaah, me being a **********, well I AIn't wasting no time fixing God to good, because He is, so it is, and "mosst " well SOB, too much pressure on the **********, I just type since there AIn't a spell check, and as to the "participany" damn send me to **** should have moved the left hand index finger one more letter left, And, oh yeah, sorry forgot :

Should have just said "howdy my friend, welcome to Pier and Surf, where you will find many people willing to share information, and others, who, because it's so frickin' cold, or because they ******** look for spelling, and or grammatical errors". Me, I'd rather catch NO fish, then worry about spelling, syntax paragraphs, sentence structure, punctuation, so spell check ****!

Have Jeep (no ******) will travel  

And stick that feather in a hat  

Hell I fish, I don't teach English, or "creative" writing.

Okay I have vented, and editied, the venting felt better though.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Naaah, me being a **********, well I AIn't wasting no time fixing God to good, because He is, so it is, and "mosst " well SOB, too much pressure on the **********, I just type since there AIn't a spell check, and as to the "participany" damn send me to **** should have moved the left hand index finger one more letter left, And, oh yeah, sorry forgot :
> 
> Should have just said "howdy my friend, welcome to Pier and Surf, where you will find many people willing to share information, and others, who, because it's so frickin' cold, or because they ******** look for spelling, and or grammatical errors". Me, I'd rather catch NO fish, then worry about spelling, syntax paragraphs, sentence structure, punctuation, so spell check ****!
> 
> ...



THOUGHT THAT WOULD WARM YA UP!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well heck, made me feel all warm and Cozy. Now, you sure Bob won't mind?   

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Were fishermen*

Not English major's.  

That's what spell check is for and since there no spell check here; just read between the miss spelled words.


Welcome.

I have a 525mag matched to 1 OM12.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Well heck, made me feel all warm and Cozy. Now, you sure Bob won't mind?
> 
> Have Jeep will travel



NOT a hint of jealousy is there!  

I got a Bob like you got a Clyde........


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> NOT a hint of jealousy is there!
> 
> I got a Bob like you got a Clyde........



Yea, and I got two potatoes for two tailpipes.

Which tailpipes I'm not saying!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

SaltyDog said:


> Does anyone proof read what they post? You do know that you can go back and edit spelling . . . right??


What can I say? Spell checking has been proven to effectively make you impotent, and less of a babe magnet.

The perfunctory effort required to enact a rigorous grammitical inspection for the effective perfection of English grammar is a daunting task for many.

Besides, on this forum the most incompetent spellers are the best "Catchers".

sO u KAn JeST pUT it da BAst uSe cAn aN hopEs feR tH kIness uV uthRs.


----------



## Suncoast Nomad (Jul 13, 2004)

*Btw*

I'd rather be a good speller over being a good fisherman. How can a person go through life not knowing how to spell, or how to formulate a sentence? 

I like being able to spell the species of fish I'm catching. 

Have brain will *fisch*.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'll just do both.

It amazes me at all the crap that gets hashed out when there are no fish that want to bite.  

Fish on!


----------

